# Rubik's Cube commercial from 1981



## Jason Baum (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not sure how many of you have seen this. It was new to me and I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Odin (Dec 17, 2008)

that’s not true there’s way more then just "one solution”, cool commercial though


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 17, 2008)

Hahaha, over 3 billion combinations!



Odin said:


> that’s not true there’s way more then just "one solution”


They meant only 1 combination out of all of them is the only solution.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 17, 2008)

The centers can rotate though. =p


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Dec 17, 2008)

Haha 3 billion? Are you kidding me, very far off. lol


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 17, 2008)

They weren't wrong though, 43 quintillion is indeed greater than 3 billion.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, very interesting, and those cubes looked like they moved decently well.
At least, from what i could see.


----------



## Ton (Dec 17, 2008)

Well I am pretty sure it is not a Rubik's cube in this Rubik's cube commercial..... looks like a clone cube to me, as of 1980 all cube had a logo , and the colors are the clone colors, Rubik's stickers are more rounded , this cube as square stickers.....


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 17, 2008)

hmmm lets see here...
43,252,003,274,489,856,000
 - 3,000,000,000
43,252,003,271,489,856,000
I think they're off by a little bit xD

Good commercial though!


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 17, 2008)

kippy33 said:


> The centers can rotate though. =p



yea but this is ignored in the case calculation:

--> 12!*8!*2^12*3^8 / (3*2*2) = 43,252,003,271,489,856,000

12! for Edge Permutation, 8! for Corner Permutation, 2^12/2 for Edge Orientation without parity, 3^8/3 for Corner Orientation without parity and another /2 for Permutation parity.

If you would consider the rotation of centers, you would have to do another time *4^6 (*4 for each center, I think, as they are undependant on the other centers)

So I think it is indeed just one solved state out of these 43,252,003,271,489,856,000.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 17, 2008)

People can't imagine a number as high as 43 quintillion, 3 billion is more believable


----------



## tim (Dec 17, 2008)

Sin-H said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > The centers can rotate though. =p
> ...



You can't rotate one center 90°, can you?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 17, 2008)

I like this one





I don't know from what year it is, but I just love the punchline


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 17, 2008)

Heh, I remember that commercial (the one d4m4s74 posted). I remember not thinking much of it back when it was on TV (maybe 2 years ago) but now I'm a fully fledged speedcuber. How times change...


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 17, 2008)

I recall _Ideal Toys_ said "over 3 billion combinations" because anything bigger would sound like gibberish to most people. Quintillion would be interpreted as "gazillion". A few weeks ago I tried to explain how big 43 quintillion was to these 40 year old pool players, and they just thought I was making things up on the spot. I said, "If you had a cube for every combination, and put them together side by side, there would be about 20,000 in a mile. The speed of light is 186,000 miles per second. Imagine how many cubes there would be along that distance! Now imagine more than just one second. Or one hour. Or one day. If you traveled the speed of light for 350 years you still would not go through all those combinations."


----------



## qqwref (Dec 18, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> I like this one [...]
> I don't know from what year it is, but I just love the punchline



Wow, that X-ray attendant solved it pretty fast o_0 Think he was using the Heise sim?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 18, 2008)

qqwref said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > I like this one [...]
> ...



Gabbasoft


----------



## qqwref (Dec 18, 2008)

daniel0731ex said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > d4m4s74 said:
> ...



...I hope you're kidding

I can't even do solves on Gabba because it's too slow...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 18, 2008)

I use gabba, but I got to agree, it's slow, srsly, it takes me 12 minutes to solve a 5x5 on it, and 7 irl


----------



## Garmon (Dec 18, 2008)

I can solve a 6x6x6 in under 15 minutes on gabbasoft, wonder how I'll be on V-Cube.


----------

